# Echo



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Has anyone tried the Sirius Echo yet?

Sirius Echo Signal Repeater


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2005)

I ordered one Friday online and it was shipped yesterday, so I'll be able to tell you shortly. $99.99 and free shipping from Sirius. I have not heard any comments about it from anyone


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Undertaker,

Thanks... welcome on board!

deraz


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey, it works great all through the house. Now I'm ready for all the football games I can't get on TV!


----------

